# kittens found!



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

my next door neighbour has found a litter in his 'project' car.
their eyes are still shut.
they look healthy enough, but we have no idea who they belong to.


(a friend of mine says,,,, so the purring wasnt the lotus engine then!)

we are a little concerned that the mother may now abandon as they have been lifted into a lined wash basket, but kept in the same area.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

she will come back for them when its quiet she'l take them somewhere new i imagine


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

yes, the neighbours are worried that she might, but also hopeful that she might.
may be she will take them home!


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

If you can leave the kittens alone mum will return, you could leave food for her. Not sure if its best but I would try and entice mum so you can catch her and put her somewhere with the kittens where they'll be safe. You could try door knocking and see if any one has lost a cat.


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

so far, word of mouth hasnt turned anything up. 
they dont want to let their own 2 cats out, for fear of disturbing mum if she returns. 

perhaps the owners didnt even know she was preg!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

leave them where they are mum will return for her babies soon. putting food out will also help mum.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_awww fingers crossed mum cat turns up and looks after them, keep us posted._


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

I doubt if she will abandon them. Probably someone somewhere is desperately looking for her and at some point they will find the kittens. Cats can be very clever indeed at keeping people from discovering where the kittens were and will often go off in a different direction to lead even their owners astray. I had a moggie once who did this to me for two weeks then suddenly turned up with the kittens when they were two weeks old.

Liz


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

well, this morning, she has moved 4 of the kittens, so hopefully she will collect the last one. 
neighbour wants to find someone to take it and hand rear it. i think mum is doing a grand job!!
i do hope she has taken them home.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Probably she will be back - give her a chance.

Liz


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

i dont know what emotion to have at the moment

neighbours wife called to me half 12 ish....

'the kittens still alive'
and so it should be?
'i cant reach it, its in the bin!
WTF
turns out the (insert own descriptive) in his stupidity tried to put the might out of his suffering, and then put him/her in wheely bin.

i have been to my vet, with said kitten, vet nurse said something along the lines of she will have another kitten then. :devil: that for a game of soliders, its stopping with me!
i have royal canin baby kitten food, as sold by vets, 

he/she (yes, i know i didnt think to ask) isnt taking to the food yet, but perhaps having a very disturbing couple of hours has to take time to get over


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

WHATS HAPPENED?


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

we love bsh's said:


> WHATS HAPPENED?


the kitten that mum hadnt moved over night, is the one i now have.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

did nxt door hurt it


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

we love bsh's said:


> did nxt door hurt it


 just him!

nough said.


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

using a syringe have managed to get it to take 1.5 mls of milk. 


and its 187 g


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Well good luck


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_the kitten that was left behind by the mum, ended up in the bin ????  now you have it and are hand rearing it ??// Poor little thing, what a great start to life, i do hope it survives, thats good if it has had some milk, what milk are you feeding it, did the vet say roughly how old it is,_


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

i cant believe what im reading....who moved this last kitten as the chances are mum would have come back for it. as she moved the others suggests she would come back and was waiting for it to be quiet and safe.
i hope to read a happy ending but i have a feeling i wont be....putting it in the bin...what the hell. some people have not got a clue, sorry to say that but they havent.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

why the hell didnt this person wait for the mother to come and get the kitten. she maybe looking for it.
i would have thought being as this idiot moved this kitten that it would be better with a vet nurse, they know what to do


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

do we know how old this kitten could be...in my experience kittens under the age of 2 weeks very rarely make it with hand rearing.
ive hand reared for the cp successfully but they was 3 weeks old.
im sorry but im very angry and feel so sorry for this poor kitten who would have had a better chance of life with its mum. if the kitten was at the vets it could be tube fed which would probably be more successful.
im not having a go at you but your neighbour is stupid.


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

jenny armour said:


> why the hell didnt this person wait for the mother to come and get the kitten. she maybe looking for it.
> i would have thought being as this idiot moved this kitten that it would be better with a vet nurse, they know what to do


i quite agree jenny! i told them to leave well alone and mum would come back....

however! i have got lots of good advice, especially from a close friend who has handreared pedigree kits from their birth and we feel confident that he is having the best chance in life!


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> _the kitten that was left behind by the mum, ended up in the bin ????  now you have it and are hand rearing it ??// Poor little thing, what a great start to life, i do hope it survives, thats good if it has had some milk, what milk are you feeding it, did the vet say roughly how old it is,_


yes, hand rearing. its taking, by tiny tiny syringe Royal Canin 0-2 months kitten milk.
he still has eyes closed, and vet nurse thinks about a week old.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

I would think a little closer to two weeks with that weight you gave.


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

he has just taken 3 mls from syringe, then, cause he was rooting when i went to fill the next one, i put the teat on bottle.......
suckled!!!!!!!!!!!
(then went to sleep on my boobies! and pee'd on my top but hey, he can!)


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

I successfully raised a kitten from day one, that was unable to suckle. I used a syringe as I couldnt find a bottle small enough. I had to mess about with formula though. She wouldnt touch the tinned powdered stuff and I had greater success with a homemade recipe. 

Wrapped her in a small fleece blanket with a tiny little furry teddy. Always rock them to sleep after feeding, its very important that they feel you are there.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Yes at least a week old by the sound of it. You realise you have quite a job on feeding the poor little mite (and toileting him too?) Hypothermia is a serious danger with a single kitten even in the summer, have you got a heat pad? 

Liz


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

lizward said:


> Yes at least a week old by the sound of it. You realise you have quite a job on feeding the poor little mite (and toileting him too?) Hypothermia is a serious danger with a single kitten even in the summer, have you got a heat pad?
> 
> Liz


he is in a box, with a long wheat bag either side, sort of joined at each end, covered with a fluffy towel. he has a soft toy to snuggle to and a flannel as a blanket.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

so you now have 3 weeks of 24/7 feeding and not much sleep. hope all goes well and look forward to hearing more news on the little one.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Unless it is exceptionally warm he will struggle to keep his temperature up, and feeding him if he is not warm enough is dangerous for him - the milk doesn't get digested.

The FAB site has some good advice on hand-rearing:

Hand rearing kittens


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

kathryn773 said:


> turns out the (insert own descriptive) in his stupidity tried to put the might out of his suffering, and then put him/her in wheely bin.


You mean he tried to kill it and didn't succeed? What did he do to it??

Liz


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

OrientalSlave said:


> Unless it is exceptionally warm he will struggle to keep his temperature up, and feeding him if he is not warm enough is dangerous for him - the milk doesn't get digested.


Yes I agree, get a heat pad. I have seen single kittens shivering at older ages than this even when it seems very warm. Little ones can;t shiver so it is very easy to think they are alright when they're not. Heat pad and wrap him up. You'll probably find feeding can be cut down from 2 hours at least overnight, sometimes at this age they only want feeding every four hours. Don't give up asking around for Mum though, because that is by far the best for the kitten.

Liz


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

a very successful day!

last night i put his box into a insulating bag. 
he fed over night (syringe agagin) and taken good feeds through today and slept loads, the cutest pose was the one this afternoon where he had laid with his back against the warm towel, exposing tummy and blobbing tongue out as waving toes occasionally!!!

i cant believe quite how much 'poo' a small kitten produces! (yes, got myself covered post lunch feed)

he has just sucked down 6 ml of milk, wee'd poo'd and went to sleep on my shoulder....think i will have a quite peaceful evening (back in bed with the wheat bags - warmer than me!)


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

oooohhhh

i forgot to tell you, we have given him a name this afternoon,
Daley, after the Tom Daley the olympic diver.

other suggested names (some very tongue in cheek to embarrass the man next door, included, Moses, Jesus, Lazarous, aqua and bubbles.)


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

continual good news, 

Daley is doing well i believe. He takes 10 ml per feed and choses 4 hours between them. (5 over night, last night)

his eyes are open 

he is blummin fabulous!!!!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

well done, glad all is going great, love the name.:thumbup:


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

Daley must have maine coon genes!


he is growing rapidly, he now weighs 229g, he put on 20 in the last 24 hours.
he soon ditched the syringe for the bottle.

he is such a star.

oh! he now has ears too!


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

249g today, another 20.

we were a little concerned last night as he hadnt poo'd. evenually the warm, damp flannel did the trick

he slept all night ..... are kittens like kids? if they are well behaved babies they are demons by 2?


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

kathryn773 said:


> 249g today, another 20.
> 
> we were a little concerned last night as he hadnt poo'd. evenually the warm, damp flannel did the trick
> 
> he slept all night ..... are kittens like kids? if they are well behaved babies they are demons by 2?


It's great he is doing so well; give yourself a huge back pat- great job!
I know that is true of terrier pups... By the time my last litter were 5 weeks only one was good as gold- and that little demon was the only girl, so my keeper... But 1 1/2yrs later she is starting to sweeten up!


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

I wish you and Daley all the luck in the world-you both deserve it.

Any chance of putting the neighbour in a wheelie bin-cant believe anyone could do such a thing

BIG HUGS to you both
Maureen


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I have only just caught up with this thread.
How can anybody try to kill a tiny kitten and then throw it in a bin is beyond me:mad2:
What lovely neighbours you have. I just hope that his pride and joy. (the car) The engine blows up
We need far more Lovely people like you on this earth
So pleased that you have took the little one under your wing.
Hope everything turns out great for the both of you.

What we really need now is pictures. Love to see this little Baby bloom into a cute kitty:thumbup:


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

jill3 - i really really laughed........ the engine!

Daley is seeing the vet at 4.30, he had nt poo d yesterday. if he poos before 4.30 i am to cancel the app, but i think i will keep it in any case.... just for a check over.


----------



## Kyria (Oct 29, 2011)

I just came on here and read this thread...What your neighbour did was disgusting and inhuman...Im glad he isnt my neighbour karma will get him in the end....but what you did and are doing is totally amazing..I cant wait to see a picture of little Daley what a true fighter he is...You saved him, he will love you forever you will both always have a special bond....Kyria.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

It sounds to me from the names as if the neighbour tried to drown him, is that correct?

Liz


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

daley hadnt poo for 41 hrs, saw the vet this afternoon, 

she thoroughly checked him
1 lungs fine DD and SIL both relieved
2 nails trimmed
3 give 0.5 ml lactulose twice daily (still not poo)
4 give panacur
5 vet sprayed for fleas


(lizward, yes, he thought he was doing the right thing :mad2::mad2::mad2


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

anyone else fancy going to the neighbour's house to return the favour. Poor kitten!!


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

Cloudygirl said:


> anyone else fancy going to the neighbour's house to return the favour. Poor kitten!!


well, i have been 'feeding kitty' when my lovely barky dog has been barking at his best 
i honestly normally bring him straight in, but not any more...

today i haerd a rather loud shout of 'shut up' and the door slam :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

heres a photo, DD tells me how to do it


----------



## ever expanding (May 9, 2011)

OMG well done for saving this little one as for your nextdoor i vote you wait until hes really busy outside make him a lovely cuppa laced with laxatives . 
As for your dog barking isnt that what dogs do bark!!!!
Really hope Daley continues to do well cant believe i missed this one love his name pics pleeeeease when you get a spare min.
By the way i feel sure that mum would have come back my cat Millies mum had her litter in the shed and her breeder said she kept disappearing so they managed to follow her took a week and found Millie in the shed she had been going back to feed her xx


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

ever expanding said:


> OMG well done for saving this little one as for your nextdoor i vote you wait until hes really busy outside make him a lovely cuppa laced with laxatives .
> As for your dog barking isnt that what dogs do bark!!!!
> Really hope Daley continues to do well cant believe i missed this one love his name pics pleeeeease when you get a spare min.
> By the way i feel sure that mum would have come back my cat Millies mum had her litter in the shed and her breeder said she kept disappearing so they managed to follow her took a week and found Millie in the shed she had been going back to feed her xx


i just put a pic up


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2012)

Is your dog really good with your cat? If you have one? My little terrier did all bottom and face cleaning. and had kittens climb all over. Last year, I rescued 10 feral kittens between 2 and 4 weeks, and one older. 

One pair, another pair, a single, a threesome, a pair and a single. They slept with me, for a week or so, then often slept with Harriet. I have a photo of a tiny ginger kit, holding onto Harriets muzzle so her huge tongue didn't knock him over. Harriet let them do anything but touch her t*ts...

Rehomed 8 of 11, The big rough black boys ADORE her, and I often put her in with them, for their entertainment. They ADORE her, and mob her like tweenies would mob a lone One Direction lad. They just rub all over her, purring and head pushing, and she just holds her head up, so she can breathe


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

what a little stunner....keep up the good work, hes gorgeous.


----------



## ever expanding (May 9, 2011)

AAAAAAAWWWWWWWW hes adorable ive now got mega broody overload xx


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

He is so cute:001_wub:
Will you be keeping him?


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

he produced masses of poop overnight and this morning, so not 100% sure if it was the lactulose or the panacure!

as to keeping him, my SIL is much more of a cat woman than me, she is in love, her kids want to take him on. i could let him move in with them, HOWEVER! my kids are NOT keen on that idea. (if he does go to theirs he wont go until he is a good age and not needing the 24 hr care)


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

half an hour ago


----------



## ever expanding (May 9, 2011)

Aww so cute hope hes continuing too do well xx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

I have to admit i didnt think this would be an happy ending which speaks for its self what an amazing job you have done.:thumbup:


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

the latest


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

he is just great!


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

He is adorable, well done for doing such a wonderful job with him.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Wow - he is gorgeous - well done for the amazing job you have done with him :thumbup:


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

What a cutie - love the chin markings!!! Me want.....


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

Well done you! He's clearly a little fighter and is very, very cute!!!


----------



## Catz1 (Sep 19, 2011)

Gosh isn't he stunning! I love his little goatee


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

kathryn773 said:


> half an hour ago


Oh dear lord, is that ever cute!!!!!!!! :001_wub:


----------



## Alaskacat (Aug 2, 2010)

He is completly scrummy, really well done to you.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_I think you deserve some good rep for all the hard work you have put into the kitten, WELL DONE YOU !!! xxxx he is gorgeous by the way._


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

I love his chin markings - looks like he will make it now! Hooray!:thumbup:


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

Treaclesmum said:


> What a cutie - love the chin markings!!! Me want.....


you cant have!
you will have to be put at the end of a very very long list.


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

just to pre warn you all!

Daley is going to live at my SILs from thursday. Daley takes upto 20 mls of milk at each feed, sleeps from around 11 pm til 7 am. 
he wees and poos with the necessary encouragement. 
he is becoming really really active and now has control of his head and limbs 

This morning he weighed 
331g

looking back at the records he was 167g at his lightest, however, the weights recorded for the first couple of days werent very scientific. (not same time, same post wee poo morning weights)

Daley will have the same vet, and SIL went with us when we took him for his first check. 

My dog, Bobby is fine with him, its DD dog (who wasnt here when i rescued Daley) who cannot be trusted with the little man one millimeter!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

How come hes going thursday?


----------



## ever expanding (May 9, 2011)

Aww well done sounds like hes doing really well please keep us updated even after thursday would be lovely to see how hes doingxx


----------



## Treenie (May 28, 2012)

Daley is absolutely adorable, and you've done a wonderful of making sure he gets the best start in life


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

happy first birthday Daley.

he is built like a brick sh1t house (to coin a phrase!)


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

happy birthday daley


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

Happy Birthday, Daley! What a little fighter! Thanks for the update---I'm sure I'm not the only one to wonder how "the kitten in the wheelie bin" is doing these days. Tell your SIL we need pics!


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

took my camera to SILs!

and he kept his polo!

its surprising really, having been hand reared from nigh on birth, he isnt a cuddly cat, and SIL couldnt believe the kissy kissy photos.


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

Happy Belated 1st Birthday Daley!!

Missed your original thread so have just read it now with baited breath.....I grinned from ear to ear when i read that he turned 1 a few days ago.:thumbup1:

What a black and white beautie he is and well done for rescuing him from the bloody wheely bin  and rearing him into a very handsome dude.


----------

